# Do you have a Snuggie/Slanket?



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

I was walking through Walmart, minding my own business, when the Snuggie display caught my eye and brought me to a screeching halt. Not just any Snuggies, but zebra-patterned Snuggies. I stood there agonizing for maybe ten minutes. Should I? Am I that much of a dork?

Yes! Yes, I am!  And I love my big, fuzzy zebra-patterned Snuggie.

How about you? Are you secure enough in your dorkiness to wear a Snuggie or a Slanket?


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

No, but I do have a robe that I can wear backwards.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a knock off Snuggie. They had a 2 pack recently on Woot for like 5.99 so I thought what the heck. I didn't want to spend a lot of money. I like them a lot, so does my cat  . For me its just instead of a blanket, it stays in play. I wouldn't walk around with it or lounge all day  .

I don't wear them backwards though, I wear it with the opening in the front. Like a large soft long coat. That way my back is always covered. 

It is a bit static though as all those materials tend to do with me. I seem to be permanently charged. If I could find one that is made out of like flannel cotton, I would be in heaven.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Have to agree on the static, Atunah. I wear mine as advertised  Its my legs and arms that always seem to be cold. I finally gave in and got one when I got tired of taking my warm, toasty arms out from under the blanket to do something.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The thing is, on the package of the ones I got, it shows them wearing them like I do, with the opening in the front. It seems to be the more logical way to wear them. Maybe they are differently "cut" than the "real" snuggies? No clue. I like my back and a** covered, so that way around works for me  

I agree about the legs and arms. It really is nice for cuddling and holding the Kindle with no blanket getting in the way and everything is covered. 

I have lived in Texas for too long, I gone soft. I grew up with harsh and cold winters in Europe. Now the temp drops under 70 and I start shivering


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I do I do - and I love it - got it when I was stuck in a recliner for a few months and the living room zone went out in the house on the coldest night of the year - trying to read or knit or be on the computer was hard but with that I was covered and my arms were covered and I had fingerless mitts I had made on and I was toasty war (overnight shipping at its best) I wear it as a blanket over me when I'm in the chair and can slip my arms thru the arms if I need to - and I love that is is long and I can tuck it under my feet.  If I get up I just leave it on e chair - I would never think to wear it around.. To me it's a blanket with arms


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Lately, we've been seeing commercials for snuggie overall type thing. Footies and all, zips up the front, and DH swears he saw a butt flap in the back. He keeps asking me if I want one.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

I've never tried wearing it backward. But I might. What a versatile thing it is.



mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Lately, we've been seeing commercials for snuggie overall type thing. Footies and all, zips up the front, and DH swears he saw a butt flap in the back. He keeps asking me if I want one.


You want one.


----------



## Rosen Trevithick (Oct 19, 2011)

A friend of mine is planning a children's story about the slanket people, inspired by these blankets.
Apparently they live under beds.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

We need a like button ... Harry Potter snuggie yay


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have one of these..

http://www.brookstone.com/nap-comfy-blanket-with-sleeves?bkiid=SearchResults|CategoryProductList|631085p

It's one of my favorite things ever.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yes, I have a Snuggie.  I love it.  Being a woman of a certain age I am too cold...then I am too hot.  The Snuggie is perfect.  I snuggle up in it, then I throw it off..then I grab it and wrap up...and on and on.  My husband just shakes his head... but he knows better than to say anything.  LOL


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My son gave me one for Christmas last year. . . he was not inspired as to color, but it is QUITE warm. . . . .I use it differently depending on what's what. . .it's WAY long (and I'm not particularly short) so I only use it when I know I'm settling in as it's not really easy to walk anywhere in -- whether open in the front or the back.

I would NEVER wear it out of the house!


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Mollyb52 said:


> Yes, I have a Snuggie. I love it. Being a woman of a certain age I am too cold...then I am too hot. The Snuggie is perfect. I snuggle up in it, then I throw it off..then I grab it and wrap up...and on and on. My husband just shakes his head... but he knows better than to say anything. LOL


LOL! Oh, do I hear you. Yep.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

We have several.  A few years ago I made tons for Christmas presents.  I was able to find material in colors/patterns that matched the recipient's house/likes.  We use them with the opening in the back when we're snuggled on the couch.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

We don't have any, but I'm beginning to believe this sounds like a great Christmas gift!


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Steve Vernon said:


> We don't have any, but I'm beginning to believe this sounds like a great Christmas gift!


It sounds like the dorkiest thing to buy/own. But once you have one, you wonder how you could have survived all these years without one, lol.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I have an extremely ugly but super soft robe I wear around the house. But if I didn't, I'd totally want a snuggy, as I'm one of those people who's always cold and looking for something to cover up with. Even in the summertime, I like to be cozy.


----------



## MsBea (Dec 2, 2008)

I got one for a Christmas gift 2 years ago after going to umpteen stores..Apparently it was a hot gift item then..Last year I was surprised how many stores I had to go to just to find an Ov Glove for my mother in law for Christmas..She was so excited To receive it (go figure)..she said it was a gift she uses every day


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

Dara England said:


> I have an extremely ugly but super soft robe I wear around the house. But if I didn't, I'd totally want a snuggy, as I'm one of those people who's always cold and looking for something to cover up with. Even in the summertime, I like to be cozy.





MsBea said:


> I have a fuzzy robe too, but somehow it feels more civilized to wear a Snuggie during the daytime. I guess that's where I draw my line.
> 
> I got one for a Christmas gift 2 years ago after going to umpteen stores..Apparently it was a hot gift item then..Last year I was surprised how many stores I had to go to just to find an Ov Glove for my mother in law for Christmas..She was so excited To receive it (go figure)..she said it was a gift she uses every day


That's the market research that goes into all those funny inventions before the inventors decide to do the infomercials. I've thought many times about getting an Ov Glove. My fabric ones always wear out and get burn holes in them. Hmm, I know what to ask dh for this year for Christmas.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I have one of these..
> 
> http://www.brookstone.com/nap-comfy-blanket-with-sleeves?bkiid=SearchResults|CategoryProductList|631085p


Oh my does that look cozy! My problem is cat hair, and those snuggy items just slurp the hair right into them.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

spotsmom said:


> Oh my does that look cozy! My problem is cat hair, and those snuggy items just slurp the hair right into them.


Get one to match your cat?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I have a bunch of those kinds of things.  A blue snuggie I never use.  A bunch of throws and stuff.  But everyone will be freezing and I'll have the AC on...


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Long ago, I think in the 80s, DH received an item that I think was called a Snuggle Sack. I am not certain of the name; it certainly does not match the items currently available with that name. It is like a cross between a sleeping bag and a Snuggie/Slanket. It is made of quilted material, sewn closed at the bottom with a zipper that closes the bottom half of the front. The top half has snaps arranged to either close it as a sleeping bag or to make sections that cover the arms but that allow the hands to be exposed. Since the bottom is sewn closed, it is not possible to walk around in it. The closed bottom, however, makes a place where the cats like to be. 

Every winter DH uses it, primarily when sitting in his recliner. After all these years, it is starting to wear out. He has asked me to find or make him one. I asked if he would prefer a Snuggie or Slanket but he prefers what he has. I will be making one from either pre-quilted material or a purchased quilt.


----------



## Retired (May 6, 2011)

I just noticed that my Snuggie has pockets. *faints* A blanket with sleeves _and_ pockets, what will they think of next?



Annalog said:


> Long ago, I think in the 80s, DH received an item that I think was called a Snuggle Sack. I am not certain of the name; it certainly does not match the items currently available with that name. It is like a cross between a sleeping bag and a Snuggie/Slanket. It is made of quilted material, sewn closed at the bottom with a zipper that closes the bottom half of the front. The top half has snaps arranged to either close it as a sleeping bag or to make sections that cover the arms but that allow the hands to be exposed. Since the bottom is sewn closed, it is not possible to walk around in it. The closed bottom, however, makes a place where the cats like to be.
> 
> Every winter DH uses it, primarily when sitting in his recliner. After all these years, it is starting to wear out. He has asked me to find or make him one. I asked if he would prefer a Snuggie or Slanket but he prefers what he has. I will be making one from either pre-quilted material or a purchased quilt.


You obviously love him very much.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I have one...I never got to wear it, though. I set it on the sofa, and from that moment on it belonged to the cats. So now it's folded into a nice pad and the cats take turns lounging on it. It feels nice and soft, though!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Aislynn Archer said:


> I just noticed that my Snuggie has pockets. *faints* A blanket with sleeves _and_ pockets, what will they think of next?


I am glad you mentioned that! Now I will check the next time DH is in his old Snuggle Sack to determine where it would be best to add pockets. I will add both inside and outside pockets; maybe one for his mp3 player and a couple for heat packs. 



Aislynn Archer said:


> You obviously love him very much.


Yep!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a Snuggie and I love it (mine doesn't have pockets but that would be a great addition).  It's great for holding a book or TV remote and I love it when I'm on the computer and it's chilly.  I wear it with the opening to the back that way I don't get drafts down the front and the back is protected by whatever chair/sofa I'm sitting on at the time.  My dog likes to snuggle with me so I can wrap my arm around him and he's covered as well.  Everyone is a happy camper!!


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Aislynn Archer said:


> I just noticed that my Snuggie has pockets. *faints* A blanket with sleeves _and_ pockets, what will they think of next?


Mine too! It's so soft and warm, I just love it! And so does my cat


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

DH loves the idea of pockets. He also remembered where we were living when his parents gave him the Snuggle Sack; it is ~35 years old. He showed me the small area in the lining along the top edge where it is worn out. I am going to add an additional layer of fabric, with pockets, to the top half of the inside. That way he can be sure he likes the pocket locations while I look for material to make a couple new ones. I also decided to use Velcro to close the bottom. That way he could walk in it if he wanted to but have the bottom closed most of the time to keep his feet warm. 

ETA: I measured his Snuggle Sack. With the zipper closed, the bag is about 33 inches wide and about 80 inches long. It appears that it was made of two lengths of quilted material 44 or 46 inches wide and just under 6 feet long. I checked the size of Twin/Single quilts (68"x86") and that would be perfect to start with. All I would need to do is add a zipper, velcro, pockets, and buttons with loops (in place of snaps).


----------



## Rosen Trevithick (Oct 19, 2011)

I don't have a slanket but a friend of mine is writing a children's story about the slanket people who live under beds.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Aislynn Archer said:


> Do they wear slankets? Are they slankets? Are they a little bit scary? The idea of that sounds a little scary to me.


Yeah, that would rate right up there with clowns for me.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

This thread is an education.
I've never even heard of a Snuggie or a Slanket, however I have deduced these are fleece type blankets with sleeves and sometimes pockets, that come in a variety of colours including Zebra print.....OK - does anyone know if they are available in the UK?


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

I have two of them. I love mine, I get cold really easy so they help me stay warm!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Amazon UK has them http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=snuggie&x=0&y=0


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Lately, we've been seeing commercials for snuggie overall type thing. Footies and all, zips up the front, and DH swears he saw a butt flap in the back. He keeps asking me if I want one.


hahaha! Your DH was correct. This year's newest comfy lounger thingy is called "Forever Lazy" and has feeties and a flap in the back!!!

https://www.orderforeverlazy.com/

Can also be found at Walmart! My dd called me from college to tell me about this.....not sure if I'm getting her one of those or a snuggie!

Heather, yours looks sooooooooo comfy!!!! I'm all about comfort. Indeed!


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

The title of your db post cracked me up because I always refer to Snuggies as Slankets and my kids get annoyed because 'slanket' was a joke term. Then there was the iCarley 



.

But, to continue the discussion, I generally use my robe.


----------



## sesmith (Dec 21, 2011)

I love my Snuggie, but I wish it had Velcro so that my posterior could remain warm when I walk around.


----------

